
The Stigma – We need to accept that mental illness is a disease - endorphone
https://www.theplayerstribune.com/brandon-marshall-nfl-mental-health-awareness/
======
orionblastar
Mental illness can cause someone to be disabled in a way. The mentally ill are
discrimated against be ause the average person does not understand pyschology
and can't see the diease and thinks we are faking.

